# Do Jews Own The Media?



## Hossfly

Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.


.
*The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.

He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.

The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com


----------



## Moonglow

Since corporations are considered individuals then that makes GE one huge Jew.....


----------



## Moonglow

cape follows...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Hossfly said:


> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com



Thank you, Hossfly.  Why do people not consider these things?  It is very plain to see.   The Jews do not control the news media.  The Jews do not control the banks of America.  As someone once noted - if the Jews were in control of our banking we wouldn't be trillions of dollars in debt!  They would have never let us get in this awful situation. 
Another thing I would hope people would begin to think more about.  What other nation drops leaflets from the sky warning the people they should evacuate so they are not put in harms way?   The Israelis do this for the arab civilian population in Gaza to give them the opportunity to get away from the Hamas who are firing rockets into Israel.  Now the Hamas know the Israelis do not want to harm any civilians and so they fire their rockets from those very locations that have the highest number of arab civilians including men, women and children. 

Then when those people do not vacate the area and die they say look at what the Israelis have done?   Now the world could not possibly be that naive to not see what is going on here yet they find it easier to go with the majority and accuse the Israelis because the truth is they care more about public opinion then they do to speak up for the truth.

I am not saying one should put themselves in the middle of every dispute - or argue with someone - who has made up their mind to stand with whatever makes Israel look bad ( disregarding all facts on the matter ) but when it is something you know is going the wrong way why not correct the person and say, Listen.  That is not the truth. Would you like to hear the truth?  This is what happened.........

If each person would do that when the opportunity presents itself - the weight of it would not fall on 2% of Americans to do it all.  I do not know what is wrong with people in the media who have a voice and could speak up more.  I do not know what is wrong with famous movie directors, people who are public figures who could speak up and say something more and yet they won't do it.  Why?  Because public opinion is more important to them?  They won't make money any more?  Why won't they speak up even once?


----------



## Grendelyn

Hossfly said:


> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com




_*"Here's the real story," you say?  What a joke you are, Housefly.  The real story lies with the fact that Matti Friedman is a biased Jew who has written countless articles extolling the greatness of Israel.  The real "real story," on anti-Israel bias lies with unbiased, true stories such as those concerned with the fact that Israel is nothing more than a common land grabbing thief. *
* *_


----------



## TheOldSchool

This dog owns the media:


----------



## Phoenall

Grendelyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Here's the real story," you say?  What a joke you are, Housefly.  The real story lies with the fact that Matti Friedman is a biased Jew who has written countless articles extolling the greatness of Israel.  The real "real story," on anti-Israel bias lies with unbiased, true stories such as those concerned with the fact that Israel is nothing more than a common land grabbing thief. *
> * *_
Click to expand...






 Does not alter the fact that the media is controlled by the ISLAMONAZIS and their enablers. Your BLOOD LIBELS are no longer working as more and more reporters are starting to tell the truth.


----------



## Beelzebub

Its a good question, in the OP.

There is a very good answer to it:   No.

Media power is in many hands.  Many moreso now that we all have access to the world through the internet and can blog our way to stardom.  However CORPORATION media is controlled by big money and by people so rich that money no longer matters, and their currency is power.

As well as the very well financed - by those who control the money - security operations.

Case in point:
*CIA emails expose access journalist at work*
5 SEPTEMBER 2014

I have mentioned before that more than 90 per cent of reporters are in some sense “access journalists” – that is, they rely on the active help of the key figures on their “beat”. Usually the people they regularly need to access are in power: crime correspondents need help from the police, much less so than criminals; diplomatic correspondents need the help of diplomats more than they need the help of drone strike victims, and so on.

It is difficult to convey quite how unhealthy this relationship – one largely of dependency – is for a profession that claims to be a “fourth estate”, a supposed counterweight to other power centres. But now, thanks to Freedom of Information requests to the CIA, we have a great illustration of how this relationship works.

Released documents show two months of emails from Ken Dilanian, then working for the Los Angeles Times, and the CIA press office (the CIA’s responses are not included). Today, Dilanian is AP’s intelligence reporter. The emails are more than chummy, and show Dilanian regularly sending the CIA drafts of his stories and seeking their blessing, even though this clearly violated the LA Times’ code of conduct (and every journalistic code of conduct, for that matter). He appears to identify strongly with the CIA and was ready to tone down his copy at their request.

According to the report in the Intercept, when members of Congress wrote to Barack Obama in 2012 saying they were “deeply concerned” about the drone programme, Dilanian emailed the agency pitching his story as “a good opportunity” for the government:

Not only would such a story be reassuring to the public, I would think, but it would also be an opportunity to explore the misinformation about strikes that sometimes comes out of local media reports. It’s one thing for you to say three killed instead of 15, and it’s another for congressional aides from both parties to back you up. Part of what the story will do, if you could help me bring it to fruition, is to quote congressional officials saying that great care is taken to avoid collateral damage and that the reports of widespread civilian casualties are simply wrong.

I particularly like this exchange:

On March 14, 2012, Dilanian sent an email to the press office with a link to a Guardian story that said Bashar Al-Assad’s wife had been buying a fondue set on Amazon while Syrian protesters were gunned down. “If this is you guys, nice work,” he wrote. “If it’s real, even better.”

And it seems Dilanian thought it was his job to outsmart the CIA public relations office in polishing up the agency’s image:

Dilanian also closely collaborated with the CIA in a May 2012 story that minimized the agency’s cooperation with director Kathryn Bigelow and screenwriter Mark Boal on their film about the assassination of Osama bin Laden, Zero Dark Thirty. Republicans had been criticizing the Obama Administration for revealing classified details about the operation to Boal and Bigelow while withholding them from the public.

“My angle on this is that…this is a pretty routine effort to cooperate with filmmakers and the sort of thing the CIA has been doing for 15 years,” Dilanian wrote in an email to Cynthia Rapp, the head of the agency’s press office. “This is a storyline that is in your interest, I would think, to the extent you could provide information about how routine it is to offer guidance to entertainment people who seek it out—including ones who are Democrats!—it would show that this latest episode is hardly a scandal.” …

One year later, internal CIA documents released under the FOIA showed that the agency’s office of public affairs—the same people Dilanian had been working with–had asked for and received changes to the Zero Dark Thirty script that portrayed the agency in a more favorable light.

Interesting too to see how his editors responded, when confronted with these basic violations of journalistic ethics:

AP spokesman Paul Colford told The Intercept that the news organization is “satisfied that any pre-publication exchanges that Ken had with the CIA before joining AP were in pursuit of accuracy in his reporting on intelligence matters,” adding that “we do not coordinate with government agencies on the phrasing of material.”

So, even though he was caught with his hand in the till, Dilanian will pay no price for failing both to do his job properly (which, you would assume, was to hold the CIA to account) and to follow his own organisations’ codes of ethics. That is doubtless because these editors understand that most other reporters are doing the same.

Chomsky and Herman have shown how corporate journalism effectively weeds out journalists who show too much independence, leading to a system in which the mainstream media comprise staff who share values with our power elites. The need by journalists for access to these power centres is one of the key components of this filtering system. If you are not prepared to be chummy with the CIA, you won’t last long as an intelligence reporter. And it is these kinds of high-profile posts that one needs to succeed in before rising up the ladder into senior editorial and executive positions. Access journalism and corporate journalism stand or fall together.

CIA emails expose access journalist at work Jonathan Cook s Blog​


----------



## RoccoR

Moonglow,  et al,

By saying "GE" --- I assume you mean "General Electric."



Moonglow said:


> Since corporations are considered individuals then that makes GE one huge Jew.....


*(COMMENT)*

GE is not owned by an individual.  It is owned by the shareholders.



 
The top 5 shareholders are:


 

As you can see, the Vanguard Group is probably the major holder, through its investors.  Of the Top 5 individual holders, I cannot tell you if any are Jewish.  But if all 5 were Jewish, they still would not have total control of GE.

In addition to about 25 Companies with the GE brand name, GE also owns:

Genworth Financial 
Global Nuclear Fuel - Japan Co., Ltd. 
HPSC, Inc. 
Instrumentarium Corporation 
MRA Systems, Inc. 
*NBC Universal, Inc.* 
Transport International Pool Inc. 
WMC Mortgage Corp.
"*NBCUniversal* owns and operates a valuable portfolio of news and entertainment television networks, a premier motion picture company, significant television production operations, a leading television stations group, world-renowned theme parks, and a suite of leading Internet-based businesses. NBCUniversal is a subsidiary of Comcast Corporation." 

(Reuters) - *Comcast Corp has completed its takeover of NBC Universal*, creating a $30 billion media behemoth that controls not just how television shows and movies are made but how they are delivered to people's homes.

In a statement on Saturday, Comcast said the transaction closed the previous day. To close the deal, Comcast, the No. 1 provider of video and residential Internet service in the United States, acquired a 51 percent stake in NBC Universal from General Electric Co.

Executives at Comcast spent more than 13 months working on getting the deal through a rigorous U.S. regulatory review process with the Federal Communications Commission and Justice Department.
*Comcast completes NBC Universal merger*
NEW YORK Sat Jan 29, 2011​*(QUESTION)*

Did you mean some other Media Outlet?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Lipush

Buttom line is, nowdays you won't find anti-biased journalism


----------



## Beelzebub

When you say 'nowdays' is that in contrast to some where & some time before?


----------



## Lipush

maybe before it wasn't that obvious


----------



## Challenger

Lipush said:


> Buttom line is, nowdays you won't find anti-biased journalism


Bottom line is, whoever is on the reciving end of "bad press" usually accuses the "other side" of being out to get them. There are really good, principled journalists out there who report the truth as they see it, unfortunately the majority of journalists have become lazy and print whatever garbage they are given.


----------



## Beelzebub

A good example is how the three teenagers used as an excuse for IDF disruption and murder to stir up a war were, initially "Murdered by Hamas" according to Israeli government officials, then murdered by a West Bank criminal family. as per the Israeli police chief, then "murdered by Hamas" again, from spin for the Israeli press officers, then not again, according to Shin Bet.


----------



## Hossfly

Grendelyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Here's the real story," you say?  What a joke you are, Housefly.  The real story lies with the fact that Matti Friedman is a biased Jew who has written countless articles extolling the greatness of Israel.  The real "real story," on anti-Israel bias lies with unbiased, true stories such as those concerned with the fact that Israel is nothing more than a common land grabbing thief. *
> * *_
Click to expand...

The joke is on you, Pishy.  We all read the newspapers and see how they are always trying to show Israel in a bad light. Look at that sloppy reporting on the present war with Hamas when the reporters told the readers a lot of lies about what was happening.   However, a little NeoNazi like you doesn't want the readers here to realize it.  Pishy is a broken record.  She can't get enough of the word "thief" while she closes her eyes to what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  Lucky Pishy, she is safe in someone else's comfortable home in Ohio living the life of Riley and not being captured and made into a slave.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> A good example is how the three teenagers used as an excuse for IDF disruption and murder to stir up a war were, initially "Murdered by Hamas" according to Israeli government officials, then murdered by a West Bank criminal family. as per the Israeli police chief, then "murdered by Hamas" again, from spin for the Israeli press officers, then not again, according to Shin Bet.






 And to cap it all a hamas official admitted that it was hamas all along and Israel was proven correct once again


----------



## Hossfly

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good example is how the three teenagers used as an excuse for IDF disruption and murder to stir up a war were, initially "Murdered by Hamas" according to Israeli government officials, then murdered by a West Bank criminal family. as per the Israeli police chief, then "murdered by Hamas" again, from spin for the Israeli press officers, then not again, according to Shin Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to cap it all a hamas official admitted that it was hamas all along and Israel was proven correct once again
Click to expand...

However, the Hamas officials quotes were translated by MEMRI so it's a big lie.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttom line is, nowdays you won't find anti-biased journalism
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, whoever is on the reciving end of "bad press" usually accuses the "other side" of being out to get them. There are really good, principled journalists out there who report the truth as they see it, unfortunately the majority of journalists have become lazy and print whatever garbage they are given.
Click to expand...

Sure, that's it.  Do you think many of the viewers are taking in what you say as the truth?  Only the other anti-Semites will.  Rational people realize that the news mainly is slanted against Israel.

Will Fact Ever Displace Anti-Israel Fiction


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If we own the media we outta sell it for ones that work.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good example is how the three teenagers used as an excuse for IDF disruption and murder to stir up a war were, initially "Murdered by Hamas" according to Israeli government officials, then murdered by a West Bank criminal family. as per the Israeli police chief, then "murdered by Hamas" again, from spin for the Israeli press officers, then not again, according to Shin Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to cap it all a hamas official admitted that it was hamas all along and Israel was proven correct once again
Click to expand...


That is true.  What a fiasco.  When the dust settles Israel is found innocent of many things but how often does the apology come forth or the retraction - we reported this wrong - let us retract that statement. I do not have much patience for liars and unfortunately there are many in journalism who are making their careers out of being liars. It is despicable.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Challenger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttom line is, nowdays you won't find anti-biased journalism
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, whoever is on the reciving end of "bad press" usually accuses the "other side" of being out to get them. There are really good, principled journalists out there who report the truth as they see it, unfortunately the majority of journalists have become lazy and print whatever garbage they are given.
Click to expand...


There are some.. True.   Yashiko Sagamori is an outstanding writer and an honest one.   The latter you mention are no so much lazy as they have an agenda, a motive behind what they are doing and that has caused Israel great harm.  They churn out propaganda and then call it journalism.  The AP is the worst!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Delta4Embassy said:


> If we own the media we outta sell it for ones that work.



That was original.  I have to give you a thumbs up for that, Delta.


----------



## guno

Hossfly said:


> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com




I had a paper route when I was younger , does that count?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttom line is, nowdays you won't find anti-biased journalism
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, whoever is on the reciving end of "bad press" usually accuses the "other side" of being out to get them. There are really good, principled journalists out there who report the truth as they see it, unfortunately the majority of journalists have become lazy and print whatever garbage they are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, that's it.  Do you think many of the viewers are taking in what you say as the truth?  Only the other anti-Semites will.  Rational people realize that the news mainly is slanted against Israel.
> 
> Will Fact Ever Displace Anti-Israel Fiction
Click to expand...


I've been getting my news from USMB for months now because I no longer watch television news. It does not matter who the news source is, Hossfly, they are not telling it straight and you know they are not telling it straight.  At least on a message board there are comments sometimes from people that inform you on more facts then you knew before - whereas with media personalities they like their jobs, their position and have forgotten why the got into the business of reporting in the first place - perhaps.  Maybe not.   How much news are you getting when they only give you 3 minute clips?  Do you remember when the news was the news and they sat there for a full hour reporting it to the American people?  Whatever happened to that idea?   Not entertaining enough?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

guno said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a paper route when I was younger , does that count?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moonglow said:


> Since corporations are considered individuals then that makes GE one huge Jew.....



X  I disagree with you.


----------



## Hossfly

guno said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> 
> .
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a paper route when I was younger , does that count?
Click to expand...

Yes if you delivered The Grit. My first paper route in 1952.


----------



## Bush92

Yes. The banks too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Bush92 said:


> Yes. The banks too.


 
You must be joking.  They do not control the banks.  We should be so lucky!  We'd out of debt already!


----------



## William Joyce

I turn to the opinion page of my newspaper.  "Thomas Friedman" has the "lefty" column.  "Jonah Goldberg" has the "righty" column.  "David Brooks" has the "moderate" column.  "Mona Charen" has the female column.  "Nat Henthoff" has the old guy column.

What was the question again?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Considering that perhaps 80% of all questions are statements in disguise - I'd say your question falls into the category of a statement.  Now here is mine.
My newspaper does not have a single Jewish writer.  I wonder what does that mean?


----------



## Swagger

That you're lying?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Swagger said:


> That you're lying?



No.  I'm not lying.  I live in a small town and to my knowledge no one who writes for the local newspaper is Jewish. I do not recognize any names as being Jewish - perhaps one of the women writers is married to a Gentile and has a Gentile name but is Jewish?    Perhaps. Other than that slight possibility?   No, I do not recognize any as being Jewish.   Why would there have to be Jewish writers on the staff of my local newspaper?  What belief in your mind is being disturbed by that news, Swagger?


----------



## Thunderbird

Jeremiah said:


> The Jews do not control the news media.  The Jews do not control the banks of America.


Any informed person realizes Jewish people have a powerful influence in the media and the banking industry.

*Do Jews Dominate in American Media? And So What If We Do ...*
*Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media*

It is very dangerous for one ethnic group to have so much influence.  They will be tempted to attack all the other ethnic groups, use them, turn them against each other.

Just as we condemn white supremacism and black nationalism we should also condemn Jewish chauvinism.

Some specific dangers of Jewish chauvinism:

1) Using America to fight Israel's wars, forcing America to pay for Israeli crimes:

*The Israel Lobby*
*Adelson hopes to buy US election for Israel*
*The Staggering Cost of Israel to Americans*

2) Celebrating decadence & self destruction:

*Protect your children from 'Harvey Milk Gay Day'
Partial Birth Abortion
National Abortion Rights Action League Founder Reminisces*

3) Inciting hatred between gentile ethnic groups: *Third News Network Admits to False Reporting on George Zimmerman. Surprising?*

4) Support for Communism:

*The Black Book of Communism
Silvermaster group*


----------



## Thunderbird

To be clear my target is not Jewish people as a whole, just Jewish chauvinists.

More cause for concern:

*The Great Vampire Squid Keeps On Sucking
Did Barney Frank Orchestrate the Bank Meltdown?*

And all Chairs of the Federal Reserve since 1987 have been Jewish!


----------



## Indeependent

Thunderbird said:


> To be clear my target is not Jewish people as a whole, just Jewish chauvinists.
> 
> More cause for concern:
> 
> *The Great Vampire Squid Keeps On Sucking
> Did Barney Frank Orchestrate the Bank Meltdown?*
> 
> And all Chairs of the Federal Reserve since 1987 have been Jewish!


Credentials are a bitch!


----------



## Thunderbird

Indeependent said:


> Credentials are a bitch!


Are you saying gentiles all lack credentials?!

It's not like the chairs we had did such a spectacular job:

*Greenspan's Blindness*
The former Fed chief seems oblivious to his role in the housing bubble, the financial crisis, and the recession.

Are you some kind of self-hating gentile? lol

More cause for concern:

*The Great American Bubble Machine* 
*Bernard Madoff
The Jews of Mother Jones' top 100 Democratic and Republican campaign contributors*
*Google's Monopoly on the News *
Left undiscussed in the FTC’s investigation is the search giant’s ability to limit what we all read.


----------



## Thunderbird

More cause for concern:

*Stalin's Jews*
We mustn't forget that some of greatest murderers of modern times were Jewish


----------



## irosie91

I am delighted----can I sell my shares for cash?


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good example is how the three teenagers used as an excuse for IDF disruption and murder to stir up a war were, initially "Murdered by Hamas" according to Israeli government officials, then murdered by a West Bank criminal family. as per the Israeli police chief, then "murdered by Hamas" again, from spin for the Israeli press officers, then not again, according to Shin Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to cap it all a hamas official admitted that it was hamas all along and Israel was proven correct once again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.  What a fiasco.  When the dust settles Israel is found innocent of many things but how often does the apology come forth or the retraction - we reported this wrong - let us retract that statement. I do not have much patience for liars and unfortunately there are many in journalism who are making their careers out of being liars. It is despicable.
Click to expand...


Is that right, so do you think anything done under the pretense of a lie is invalid?

I do , and of course is a person does something not knowing what he is doing , that also makes it null and void, you know like being tricked into it. Do you agree?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good example is how the three teenagers used as an excuse for IDF disruption and murder to stir up a war were, initially "Murdered by Hamas" according to Israeli government officials, then murdered by a West Bank criminal family. as per the Israeli police chief, then "murdered by Hamas" again, from spin for the Israeli press officers, then not again, according to Shin Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to cap it all a hamas official admitted that it was hamas all along and Israel was proven correct once again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.  What a fiasco.  When the dust settles Israel is found innocent of many things but how often does the apology come forth or the retraction - we reported this wrong - let us retract that statement. I do not have much patience for liars and unfortunately there are many in journalism who are making their careers out of being liars. It is despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that right, so do you think anything done under the pretense of a lie is invalid?
> 
> I do , and of course is a person does something not knowing what he is doing , that also makes it null and void, you know like being tricked into it. Do you agree?
Click to expand...


Penelope----try to be a bit specific.     You seem to be alluding to a SPECIFIC LIE----
upon which some imaginary party acted.   
Your overuse of pronouns and non specific terms ----like  "something"   and  "it" makes
your statement unintelligible


----------



## Penelope

So he went in to his father, and said, “My father”; and he said, “Here I am; who are you, my son?” 19 Jacob said to his father, “I am Esau your firstborn. I have done as you told me; now sit up and eat of my game, so that you may bless me.” 20 But Isaac said to his son, “How is it that you have found it so quickly, my son?” He answered, “Because the Lord your God granted me success.”  21 Then Isaac said to Jacob, “Come near, that I may feel you, my son, to know whether you are really my son Esau or not.” 22 So Jacob went up to his father Isaac, who felt him and said, “The voice is Jacob’s voice, but the hands are the hands of Esau.” 23 He did not recognize him, because his hands were hairy like his brother Esau’s hands; so he blessed him. 24 He said, “Are you really my son Esau?” He answered, “I am.” 25 Then he said, “Bring it to me, that I may eat of my son’s game and bless you.” So he brought it to him, and he ate; and he brought him wine, and he drank. 26 Then his father Isaac said to him, “Come near and kiss me, my son.” 27 So he came near and kissed him; and he smelled the smell of his garments, and blessed him, and said,
“Ah, the smell of my son
is like the smell of a field that the Lord has blessed.
28 May God give you of the dew of heaven,
and of the fatness of the earth,
and plenty of grain and wine.
29 Let peoples serve you,
and nations bow down to you.
Be lord over your brothers,
and may your mother’s sons bow down to you.
Cursed be everyone who curses you,
and blessed be everyone who blesses you!”

(specific enough?)


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> So he went in to his father, and said, “My father”; and he said, “Here I am; who are you, my son?” 19 Jacob said to his father, “I am Esau your firstborn. I have done as you told me; now sit up and eat of my game, so that you may bless me.” 20 But Isaac said to his son, “How is it that you have found it so quickly, my son?” He answered, “Because the Lord your God granted me success.”  21 Then Isaac said to Jacob, “Come near, that I may feel you, my son, to know whether you are really my son Esau or not.” 22 So Jacob went up to his father Isaac, who felt him and said, “The voice is Jacob’s voice, but the hands are the hands of Esau.” 23 He did not recognize him, because his hands were hairy like his brother Esau’s hands; so he blessed him. 24 He said, “Are you really my son Esau?” He answered, “I am.” 25 Then he said, “Bring it to me, that I may eat of my son’s game and bless you.” So he brought it to him, and he ate; and he brought him wine, and he drank. 26 Then his father Isaac said to him, “Come near and kiss me, my son.” 27 So he came near and kissed him; and he smelled the smell of his garments, and blessed him, and said,
> “Ah, the smell of my son
> is like the smell of a field that the Lord has blessed.
> 28 May God give you of the dew of heaven,
> and of the fatness of the earth,
> and plenty of grain and wine.
> 29 Let peoples serve you,
> and nations bow down to you.
> Be lord over your brothers,
> and may your mother’s sons bow down to you.
> Cursed be everyone who curses you,
> and blessed be everyone who blesses you!”
> 
> (specific enough?)



not specific at all.       You are recounting an event related in the book of Genesis.    An interesting aspect of the story that you left out was the fact that   REBECCA orchestrated
the event.     Another interesting factoid is that  Jacob was the second born son  (second to his TWIN brother--esau).   Also
Rebecca was notable for  "wisdom"----that is the point of the story of Rebecca agreeing to
marry Isaac----a kinda disabled person---
probably blind.     An interesting aspect of the
family is the CHOOSING of successor based
on his talents rather than based on order of
birth     Isaac was not a first born,   Jacob
was not a first born and Judah  (the guy
Jacob named as his heir) was not a first born.

  FREE CHOICE   is a very basic theme of the entire book of genesis----and is very very
innovative for that time.     Stick to comic books,  Penelope----the bible is not the book for you

do you know what community was founded by Esau?     Jacob was wise Rebecca's choice------Hillel agreed that men should listen to their wives


----------



## Penelope

Your own books contradicts you IRosie91

Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
*The Right of the Firstborn*
15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.



wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
      Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born" 

sheeeeesh-----you know so little

in fact----all of the kids got money---including
Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
Click to expand...



Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
Click to expand...

'
ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.   
King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
hostile towards each other---but the problem
----seems to have resolved along the way---
still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw 
"edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.   
For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"


----------



## NYcarbineer

Do Jews Own The Media?

...no, they rent it.  From the Left.


----------



## irosie91

NYcarbineer said:


> Do Jews Own The Media?
> 
> ...no, they rent it.  From the Left.



its  RENT CONTROLLED-----and the jews
have owned it SO LONG----that the rent is
negligible------if they turn off the utilities to
try to get rid of us-----we don't pay at all


----------



## Penelope

Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.


irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
Click to expand...


So I take it you do not want to discuss Ishmael and Deut 21: 15 then?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT


----------



## Luddly Neddite

FOX News suggests Terrorist Money funds FOX News - Nashville Nonpartisan Examiner.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own books contradicts you IRosie91
> 
> Deuteronomy 21:15-17New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> *The Right of the Firstborn*
> 15 If a man has two wives, one of them loved and the other disliked, and if both the loved and the disliked have borne him sons, the firstborn being the son of the one who is disliked, 16 then on the day when he wills his possessions to his sons, he is not permitted to treat the son of the loved as the firstborn in preference to the son of the disliked, who is the firstborn. 17 He must acknowledge as firstborn the son of the one who is disliked, giving him a double portion[a] of all that he has; since he is the first issue of his virility, the right of the firstborn is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
Click to expand...


Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.

All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.

Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.


----------



## Thunderbird

When one ethnic group has so much influence in the media we get bias.






We need more diversity in the media.


----------



## Thunderbird

More cause for concern: thieves like Michael Milken.

*MILKEN'S GUILTY PLEA : Lawyers Hail the Settlement but Friends Are Saddened*

Also: *Israelis at center of ecstasy drug trade*

*Israel becomes major hub in the international cocaine trade, abuse rising*

Is this why so many Hollywood films glamorize drug use?


----------



## Thunderbird

Here's director Oliver Stone, himself part Jewish: *Oliver Stone: Jewish control of the media is preventing free Holocaust debate*


----------



## RoccoR

Thunderbird,  _et al,_

Yes, Oliver Stone is talking in terms of comparative damage in shear hard numbers.



Thunderbird said:


> Here's director Oliver Stone, himself part Jewish: *Oliver Stone: Jewish control of the media is preventing free Holocaust debate*


*(COMMENT)*

"Hitler did far more damage to the Russians than the Jewish people, 25 or 30 [million killed]."  He did the comparison of 6 million Jews dead in comparison to 30 million Russians.

30 out of 110 million Russian Killed or 27% _(using the 1940 population)_ ---  then --- 6 out of 15 million Jews Killed _(using the 1940 population)_ or 40%
There may be something to what Oliver Stone says, I don't know who owns the media.  Is there some evidence to this allegation?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Thunderbird

RoccoR said:


> There may be something to what Oliver Stone says, I don't know who owns the media.  Is there some evidence to this allegation?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


 
*Do Jews Dominate in American Media? And So What If We Do ...
Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media*


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
Click to expand...


How would you know?-----you never read the book?    If you tried----you would not come close to understanding it.      Start with stuff a bit easier----like the  ODYSSEY-----the themes of the Odyssey are slightly less complex------it also
deals with man's   CHOICES-------and just how much CHOICE  men have in their own lives--------did you flunk high school literature class----or did they just put you in the  DUMMIE classes?


----------



## irosie91

RoccoR said:


> Thunderbird,  _et al,_
> 
> Yes, Oliver Stone is talking in terms of comparative damage in shear hard numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's director Oliver Stone, himself part Jewish: *Oliver Stone: Jewish control of the media is preventing free Holocaust debate*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "Hitler did far more damage to the Russians than the Jewish people, 25 or 30 [million killed]."  He did the comparison of 6 million Jews dead in comparison to 30 million Russians.
> 
> 30 out of 110 million Russian Killed or 27% _(using the 1940 population)_ ---  then --- 6 out of 15 million Jews Killed _(using the 1940 population)_ or 40%
> There may be something to what Oliver Stone says, I don't know who owns the media.  Is there some evidence to this allegation?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


as far as I know   (well---actually I happen to know)    anyone you can write---
can publish in the USA    ----------I have often wondered why islamo Nazis are so
eager to insist that they do not know how to write


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> as far as I know   (well---actually I happen to know)    anyone you can write---
> can publish in the USA


But who controls the big media corporations?  Who controls the propaganda apparatus?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know   (well---actually I happen to know)    anyone you can write---
> can publish in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> But who controls the big media corporations?  Who controls the propaganda apparatus?
Click to expand...




Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know   (well---actually I happen to know)    anyone you can write---
> can publish in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> But who controls the big media corporations?  Who controls the propaganda apparatus?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know   (well---actually I happen to know)    anyone you can write---
> can publish in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> But who controls the big media corporations?  Who controls the propaganda apparatus?
Click to expand...


the answer to who controls the   "media"----is ----anyone who can write and publish


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Just consider this as my little present to help some of these posters with what ails them.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Just consider this as my little present to help some of these posters with what ails them.




too many side effects -----start with  seroquel


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Penelope-----the issue which I called  "the inheritance" ----did not refer to
> POSSESSIONS-----it referred to   RIGHT TO RULE.           Abraham passed his  RULERSHIP right to Isaac rather than to Ishmael  -----and  Isaac---passed his to  Jacob  (as Rebecca fixed it up) rather than to Esau
> Jacob passed the "right to rule" ---to Judah rather than to  Reuben.     David passed that right to   SOLOMON   who was certainly not the  "first born"
> 
> sheeeeesh-----you know so little
> 
> in fact----all of the kids got money---including
> Ishmael    (or goats--or whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
Click to expand...



Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
  supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.

  as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
  supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
  about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
  "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
  writings--------

  "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
  refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
  she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
  material.     "bad choices"    ??????


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
> supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
> supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
> about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
> "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
> writings--------
> 
> "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
> refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
> she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
> material.     "bad choices"    ??????
Click to expand...


The writer forgot to put that little tidbit in I guess. The Phoenician  Kings use to sacrifice their sons if God had left them and their country was going to pot , chances are this is the real story. Don't you read anything?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
> supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
> supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
> about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
> "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
> writings--------
> 
> "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
> refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
> she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
> material.     "bad choices"    ??????
Click to expand...


This is a story but probably based on reality of that time, they were always sacrificing to the Gods to make them happy and bring them luck. the Jews did not or Israelites whatever you want to call them, did not have direct conversations with the divine of the universe. Stories , handed down, Lost in translation. That is why the Jews have so many writings,  look at the schism of the Jews in Europe. All different flavors.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
> supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
> supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
> about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
> "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
> writings--------
> 
> "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
> refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
> she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
> material.     "bad choices"    ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a story but probably based on reality of that time, they were always sacrificing to the Gods to make them happy and bring them luck. the Jews did not or Israelites whatever you want to call them, did not have direct conversations with the divine of the universe. Stories , handed down, Lost in translation. That is why the Jews have so many writings,  look at the schism of the Jews in Europe. All different flavors.
Click to expand...


Jews have lots of writings-----because unlike the  pile of trash which is your group---
jews have had virtually universal literacy for more than 2500 years----ie jews write
because they know how to do it--------what   SCHISM???-------something like that
which goes on in your mind  ---------  SCHIZOPHRENIA?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
> supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
> supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
> about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
> "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
> writings--------
> 
> "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
> refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
> she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
> material.     "bad choices"    ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a story but probably based on reality of that time, they were always sacrificing to the Gods to make them happy and bring them luck. the Jews did not or Israelites whatever you want to call them, did not have direct conversations with the divine of the universe. Stories , handed down, Lost in translation. That is why the Jews have so many writings,  look at the schism of the Jews in Europe. All different flavors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have lots of writings-----because unlike the  pile of trash which is your group---
> jews have had virtually universal literacy for more than 2500 years----ie jews write
> because they know how to do it--------what   SCHISM???-------something like that
> which goes on in your mind  ---------  SCHIZOPHRENIA?
Click to expand...


My trash as you call it is the RCC and they have lots of writings as well, dating back just as long. Jews had no writings till Ezra came back and the Jews in Babylon wrote the Talmud. Ezra and his scribes did it from oral memory. Two Genesis stories, one is Persian.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
> supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
> supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
> about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
> "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
> writings--------
> 
> "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
> refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
> she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
> material.     "bad choices"    ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a story but probably based on reality of that time, they were always sacrificing to the Gods to make them happy and bring them luck. the Jews did not or Israelites whatever you want to call them, did not have direct conversations with the divine of the universe. Stories , handed down, Lost in translation. That is why the Jews have so many writings,  look at the schism of the Jews in Europe. All different flavors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have lots of writings-----because unlike the  pile of trash which is your group---
> jews have had virtually universal literacy for more than 2500 years----ie jews write
> because they know how to do it--------what   SCHISM???-------something like that
> which goes on in your mind  ---------  SCHIZOPHRENIA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My trash as you call it is the RCC and they have lots of writings as well, dating back just as long. Jews had no writings till Ezra came back and the Jews in Babylon wrote the Talmud. Ezra and his scribes did it from oral memory. Two Genesis stories, one is Persian.
Click to expand...


Jews had no writings till EZRA?     wrong again--------Ezra was only about 2500
years ago------I will check but am too lazy right now.     Jews were writing long before
Ezra came around ---------in fact Ezra was writing letters to other literate jews
outside of both  Babylon and Persia        As for the Roman Catholic church----that
did not come about until about 300 AD-------gee you are remarkably ignorant-----
the Talmud was already written before   300 AD        Ezra did not invent the Hebrew
alphabet-----he used it but did not invent it.     Most Roman catholics were completely
illiterate  until  the past few centuries.     There is no way of proving it---but Jesus--the son of Joseph and Mary was probably literate in both Hebrew and Aramaic----it is so
implied in the New Testament.     By the time he lived----it was already customary for
ALL jewish boys to be literate-----and lots but not all of the girls.     For Roman catholics-----literacy was almost exclusively in the hands of the clergy and ---some
special   EDUCATED people


----------



## irosie91

[QUOTE="Penelope, post: 10112239,

The writer forgot to put that little tidbit in I guess. The Phoenician  Kings use to sacrifice their sons if God had left them and their country was going to pot , chances are this is the real story. Don't you read anything?[/QUOTE]

what  "little tidbit"  -------that Isaac walked down the mountain? ------
    or that slobs like you burned  children up for their "gods"??

    Sacrificing children in fire is quite a topic in  jewish writings-----
    it is considered   ---in jewish writings----the absolutely worst
    thing a society can do-------characteristic of the really despised
    "AMALEKIM"          You would know about them if you ever read
    anything        As to the bible-----of course Abraham was not a
    phonecian king-------My take on genesis is that it represent a 
    major break with -------the then current society------and the Isaac
    story is a repudiation of the kind of filth in which you and your
    fellow amalekim    INDULGE.     Bonfires were---unfortunately----a
    big thing in the  RCC church-----during the  Auto de Fe.   The good
    news is that the  RCC  church has repudiated that custom


----------



## irosie91

From Penelope  --------That is why the Jews have so many writings, look at the schism of the Jews in Europe. All different flavors.'


   does anyone have any idea what the   "SCHISM OF THE JEWS IN EUROPE" 
   means?        """all different flavors"""       ??????     ice cream?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have lots of evangelical and even some RC Christians believing God gave Israel to the Jews.  I'm not sure if you claimed it personally or not.
> Well I think we need to go back to NO. 1 here now, Ishmael , know what I mean.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good try, but no matter how you look at it, I can understand what I read.  For years I heard the million and one excuses, but there is no way you can use the Bible to justify God gave you the land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> ROFLMAO-----obviously you can't read-----you certainly do not know what you are reading when you read the bible.     Please
> cite that statement you allege I made in which I claim   "God gave me the land of Israel"---
> btw-----since YOU brought it up-----Esau was
> the founder of the  EDOMITES---who are no
> longer extant----the EDOMITES simply assimilated into the  Jewish people.
> King Herod was an EDOMITE       Way back ---jews and edomites were still a bit
> hostile towards each other---but the problem
> ----seems to have resolved along the way---
> still-----just 2000 years ago some jews threw
> "edomite''      Herod was rome's choice.
> For the record----I am not an edomite  ----well--maybe I am-----I have a very florid
> complexion.     Edom sorta refers to  "red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you mean----you are a joke------Abraham chose  ISAAC as the person who would take on his role as LEADER-----he had a right to do so because
> man has  CHOICE.    The theme of the book of genesis is   CHOICE         Man was made in the image of God-and has the right of CHOICE------fate vs choice.    -----Man has comething that scum like you and yours do not have  ----DISCERNMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now Abraham did , thought it was God. That must be why he circumcised Ishmael. Also Ishmael and Isaac  buried Abraham together. Where is this great nation Abraham gave Ishmael, yous are wanting all Muslims destroyed.  You just have such a hard time with you book. The theme of the book of genesis is choice and everyone In was deceitful, and lied.  Abraham was given Hagar as a wife, and God said Abraham's seed, not Sarah's egg.
> 
> All based on lies an deceit. Do you even know how many children Abraham had?
> Good thing God sent an angel to intervene for Isaac or Abraham would of sacrificed him. I have never read where Isaac walked down the mountain.  I read the Phoenicians Kings use to sacrifice their firstborn, when things were not going well.
> 
> Lies are null and void. Isaac was tricked into blessing Jacob, by his wife. The theme of Genesis is choices, never heard that, and everyone in it made bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope   "never read where Isaac walked down the mountain"--------I wonder if that is
> supposed to mean that  Isaac is still on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> as to  "the them of genesis is choices, never heard that before...."      what is that
> supposed to mean?------why would a person like Penelope  "hear"  anything
> about a book she never read?     I doubt that Penelope understands the word
> "theme"        "FATE"    versus   "CHOICE"   is a major theme in lots of ancient
> writings--------
> 
> "everyone in it made bad choices...."   <<<from Penelope---the "it"  clearly
> refers to the book  "genesis" ------    ????      what an idiotic statement!!!!
> she probably picked it up in the islamo Nazi shit she uses for posting
> material.     "bad choices"    ??????
Click to expand...




irosie91 said:


> [QUOTE="Penelope, post: 10112239,
> 
> The writer forgot to put that little tidbit in I guess. The Phoenician  Kings use to sacrifice their sons if God had left them and their country was going to pot , chances are this is the real story. Don't you read anything?



what  "little tidbit"  -------that Isaac walked down the mountain? ------
    or that slobs like you burned  children up for their "gods"??




> Sacrificing children in fire is quite a topic in  jewish writings-----
> it is considered   ---in jewish writings----the absolutely worst
> thing a society can do-------characteristic of the really despised
> "AMALEKIM"          You would know about them if you ever read
> anything        As to the bible-----of course Abraham was not a
> phonecian king-------My take on genesis is that it represent a
> major break with -------the then current society------and the Isaac
> story is a repudiation of the kind of filth in which you and your
> fellow amalekim    INDULGE.     Bonfires were---unfortunately----a
> big thing in the  RCC church-----during the  Auto de Fe.   The good
> news is that the  RCC  church has repudiated that custom


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Penelope

Jephthah had no problem sacrificing his dtr, and I'm sure others did as well. I believe a lot of them did. In Solomon's era they were all idolaters and worshipped Moloch and Baal. Really Joseph was the only good Hebrew from the OT, King Cyrus was Persian.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Jephthah had no problem sacrificing his dtr, and I'm sure others did as well. I believe a lot of them did. In Solomon's era they were all idolaters and worshipped Moloch and Baal. Really Joseph was the only good Hebrew from the OT, King Cyrus was Persian.




Interesting bit of idiocy   Penelope-----Jephthah is very much  CRITISIZED  for his
action in  killing his own daughter on an  "oath"    in ancient jewish writings----he is
considered an example of a really rotten oath and idiot stubbornness in  REFUSING
to repudiate it in the Temple and   ACTUALLY DOING IT         He is cited as an
example of    VAIN OATH------well---it should have been vain----

your are so idiotic-----you claim jews write a lot with a kind of cynical disdain-----
yes ----jews do write------and  Jephthah is quite a target of negative press------gee
you are ignorant


----------



## dilloduck

Jeremiah said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The banks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be joking.  They do not control the banks.  We should be so lucky!  We'd out of debt already!
Click to expand...


Who are you calling "we" ? The bankers are all do quite well no matter what the national economy is doing.


----------



## irosie91

dilloduck said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The banks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be joking.  They do not control the banks.  We should be so lucky!  We'd out of debt already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you calling "we" ? The bankers are all do quite well no matter what the national economy is doing.
Click to expand...


what's da   BANKERS???      the only banker I see when I go to  DA BANK----is a very friendly and sweet middle aged black lady


----------



## irosie91

[
while we are all here----maybe   Penelope will tell me about those  "jewish writings"
she claims I do not like-------or in what synagogue she heard a diatribe against a person   named  "JESUS"   ---or  "MARY"


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> [
> while we are all here----maybe   Penelope will tell me about those  "jewish writings"
> she claims I do not like-------or in what synagogue she heard a diatribe against a person   named  "JESUS"   ---or  "MARY"


.You do acknowledge there is a lot of hate in the Talmud directed against Jesus, right?

*Jesus in the Talmud*


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> while we are all here----maybe   Penelope will tell me about those  "jewish writings"
> she claims I do not like-------or in what synagogue she heard a diatribe against a person   named  "JESUS"   ---or  "MARY"
> 
> 
> 
> .You do acknowledge there is a lot of hate in the Talmud directed against Jesus, right?
> 
> *Jesus in the Talmud*
Click to expand...


I do acknowledge that Jesus not mentioned in the Talmud at all---however----for the record--
how about YOU give us actual citations-----quotation from the Talmud ABOUT 
JESUS


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> I do acknowledge that Jesus not mentioned in the Talmud at all---however----for the record--
> how about YOU give us actual citations-----quotation from the Talmud ABOUT
> JESUS


Why do you feel Peter Schäfer's _Jesus in the Talmud_ is wrong?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do acknowledge that Jesus not mentioned in the Talmud at all---however----for the record--
> how about YOU give us actual citations-----quotation from the Talmud ABOUT
> JESUS
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel Peter Schäfer's _Jesus in the Talmud_ is wrong?
Click to expand...


Because unlike you----and maybe even him-----I have read several volumes of the Talmud-        And long before that I read islamo Nazi propaganda.        ALSO ---I know the history of how and when the Talmud was written-----parts of
it were written in the era of the imposition of the stink and
filth of   JUSTINIAN LAW ---(ie the era of the holy roman
empire under the Nazi pig Constantine and thereafter)------
Getting back to  "anti jesus"   writings----in all instances---
either the EXAMPLES  used by your fellow Nazis  were simply silly nonsense-------or were writings addressing NOT 
JESUS-----but the piece of shit nonsense garbage written
ABOUT JESUS  and shoved into the new testament by the
council of nicea  (spelling?)  &  by Nazi piece of shit-----
Constantine.      For the record---Constantine was such a piece of shit that there are Christian clergymen who PREFER to  claim that he was not a Christian   (his mom---
Helen-----was but not him)        Let me know if you want to know anything about what Constantine did-----and how
he preferred to present "jesus"-------at that time when mentioning either Jesus of Constantine---to jews---you might
as well have said    HITLER   (or Mengele)


----------



## irosie91

I forgot to add------jews had nothing to say about jesus whilst he lived-----nothing------did you ever wonder why?     ----jews did keep records------the period of time in which Jesus lived-----actually overlaps------the period of time---in which the Talmud was written-----sorta.    There was a Christian scholar---I believe an Anglican----who spent his entire life DESPERATELY looking for  "jesus"   in ancient jewish writings---especially the  DEAD SEA SCROLLS-------the poor guy got depressed------he realized that he had wasted his life.   FOR  A GUY SO HATED----one would think that some one would have mentioned him--------some of the
persons mentioned in the new testament DO show up
in writings------not Jesus    or   Jesu    or   Yeshua -------
the names do show up here and there but not him.   The
name Mary and Joseph also show up-----people are still
looking --------did those  CONTROLLERS OF THE MEDIA
manage to find all ancient stuff and blot him out?.  
I am not suggesting that  Jesus did not exist-----
simply he was not a person of great interest at that time---
to jews.-----allusions to HEROD show up and even allusions
to some bad guys-----uhm ----the  roman appointed
"high priest"   is certainly remembered------I forgot his name-------I will find it-------he is noted in the New Testament as a kind of generic jew-------he is still a despised person in jewish
history----------sheeeesh  I cannot remember his name right
now---for jews he is a generic BAD GUY SADDUCEE


----------



## irosie91

Caiaphas-------<<< the name of the bad guy "high priest"---
mentioned in the NT--------if your theories about jews and
how they regarded Jesus were true ---HE WOULD BE SEEN 
AS A HERO-----in fact he is considered scum-----in jewish
grammar schools------a roman appointee---SADDUCEE<<
bad guy


----------



## Thunderbird

Thunderbird said:


> Getting back to  "anti jesus"   writings----in all instances---
> either the EXAMPLES  used by your fellow Nazis  were simply silly nonsense-------or were writings addressing NOT
> JESUS-----but the piece of shit nonsense garbage written
> ABOUT JESUS  and shoved into the new testament by the
> council of nicea  (spelling?)  &  by Nazi piece of shit-----
> Constantine.





> at that time when mentioning either Jesus of Constantine---to jews---you might
> as well have said    HITLER   (or Mengele)


In the midst of your rambling and your name-calling I noticed that you feel Jesus = Hitler (or Mengele) and Constantine "shoved" "nonsense garbage" into the New Testament.  It is very ignorant for you to say that Constantine imposed his views on the First Council of Nicaea - he only called the Council and deferred to the (almost unanimous) decision of the assembled bishops.  Also the First Council of Nicaea did not establish the biblical canon.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back to  "anti jesus"   writings----in all instances---
> either the EXAMPLES  used by your fellow Nazis  were simply silly nonsense-------or were writings addressing NOT
> JESUS-----but the piece of shit nonsense garbage written
> ABOUT JESUS  and shoved into the new testament by the
> council of nicea  (spelling?)  &  by Nazi piece of shit-----
> Constantine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at that time when mentioning either Jesus of Constantine---to jews---you might
> as well have said    HITLER   (or Mengele)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the midst of your rambling and your name-calling I noticed that you feel Jesus = Hitler (or Mengele) and Constantine "shoved" "nonsense garbage" into the New Testament.  It is very ignorant for you to say that Constantine imposed his views on the First Council of Nicaea - he only called the Council and deferred to the (almost unanimous) decision of the assembled bishops.  Also the First Council of Nicaea did not establish the biblical canon.
Click to expand...


you spoke on your  'faith'  not on history-----at no point did I
suggest that  Jesus is like hitler----HOWEVER  Constantine
was -----Constantine oppressed jews  IN THE NAME OF 
JESUS------it is the oppression by Constantine that tended to sour jews toward  jesus ------there is absolutely no
historical evidence that jews had anything on Jesus prior
to being murdered in his name.   It might interest you to know
that the founder of the NUREMBURG LAWS  was your pal--
SAINT CONSTANTINE        As to influence on the Biblical canon------gee you are naïve.      The romans   (by historical
evidence)------hated jews for rejecting THE ROMAN CULTURE.      That  "hate the jews" crap got into the
new testament-----is not a COINCIDENCE      Constantine
FIRST EMPEROR OF THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----
needed it.     Now tell me that King Henry VIII   personal
ambitions had nothing to do with  ANGLICANISM.  
For  Jesus in the Talmud-----give me an example----I so enjoy this nonsense------so many of you assume no one
ever read the books


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> you spoke on your  'faith'  not on history-----at no point did I
> suggest that  Jesus is like hitler----


Well you said to Jews, Jesus was equivalent to Hitler.


> HOWEVER  Constantine
> was -----Constantine oppressed jews  IN THE NAME OF
> JESUS------it is the oppression by Constantine that tended to sour jews toward  jesus ------


I understand Constantine restricted Jewish ownership of slaves, but I don't know why you think his position towards the Jews was anything like Hitler's.  Please provide evidence.


> there is absolutely no
> historical evidence that jews had anything on Jesus prior
> to being murdered in his name.


Wrong.  Think of the persecutions St. Paul was involved in prior to his conversion.   Also think of the Bar Kochba revolt.

Texts on Bar Kochba: Eusebius



> It might interest you to know
> that the founder of the NUREMBURG LAWS  was your pal--
> SAINT CONSTANTINE


Evidence?


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> you spoke on your  'faith'  not on history-----at no point did I
> suggest that  Jesus is like hitler----


Well you said to Jews, Jesus was equivalent to Hitler.


> HOWEVER  Constantine
> was -----Constantine oppressed jews  IN THE NAME OF
> JESUS------it is the oppression by Constantine that tended to sour jews toward  jesus ------


I understand Constantine restricted Jewish ownership of slaves, but I don't know why you think his position towards the Jews was anything like Hitler's.  Please provide evidence.


> there is absolutely no
> historical evidence that jews had anything on Jesus prior
> to being murdered in his name.


Wrong.  Think of the persecutions St. Paul was involved in prior to his conversion.   Also think of the Bar Kochba revolt.

Texts on Bar Kochba: Eusebius



> It might interest you to know
> that the founder of the NUREMBURG LAWS  was your pal--
> SAINT CONSTANTINE


Evidence?


----------



## irosie91

gee you are clueless-----Justin was the grandson of the NAZI PIG     Constantine.     Pal  Nazi Constantine decided to render
genocide against jews legal -----in the following way    Jews
were not permitted to own weapons of any kind,   had to be marked with  YELLOW INSIGNIA-----could not own land,    bascically for his laws SEE THE NUREMBURG LAWS----
Justin---grandson of Constantine----right in line with Nazi pig
Constantine and actually CODIFIED the pig's laws ---the same laws that legalized the Inquisition and the auto de fe parties of that program.   
I am not at all impressed with his version of history------all Nazi pigs depend on libel. -----There is no real history of jews  murdering Christians-----with the rise of
Christianity ---jews of PALESTINA  were on the run or in hiding-----archaeologists are still finding hiding places---
they were running from the genocidal program of Constantine and his grandson.-------during the time that the last part of the
Talmud was written   ------gee     learn some history

for the record-----give me a line of  "jesus hate"  from the
Talmud-----I find them amusing -----tell me that  BALAAM
is an alternate  "CODE"    name for  "jesus"    I need a good laugh.      I really like that idiot thing in the islamo Nazi propaganda that claims   "jesus is in hot semen in hell"----
from the book of   'gitten'--------


----------



## irosie91

PS    Paul was imprisoned by the Romans------of course   "the romans did it as a "favor" 
to the jews"      just like they fed Christians  ----well also jews    (at that time the romans
considered Christians to be a variety of jew)    ----to lions in the colliseum---
built as a "favpr to the jews"  by forced jewish slave labor-----SO MANY FAVORS TO THE 
JEWS   done by the romans-------crucifixtions-----feeding the jewish lions with kosher
Christians                     ----letting jews
build the coliseum so the romans could feed the lions-----then the romans----instituted
the laws that rendered the inquisition and the genocide of the jews of the "HOLY ROMAN 
EMPIRE"   (first reich)       no wonder jews like pizza.      I wonder what Goebbels would have
said about   DA JOOOOOS   had his pal   adolf won the war.       For the record----
Goebbels was not only born a catholic    ----he was UNLAPSED  unlike his pal Adolf-----
he and Magda were PIOU and unlapsed to the very end when Magda shoved cyanide down
the throats of her five babies and took a bullet to her holy head


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> Pal  Nazi Constantine decided to render
> genocide against jews legal -----in the following way    Jews
> were not permitted to own weapons of any kind,   had to be marked with  YELLOW INSIGNIA-----could not own land,    bascically for his laws SEE THE NUREMBURG LAWS----





irosie91 said:


> no wonder jews like pizza.


A lot of *fascinating* remarks about the Nuremburg laws and pizza and many other topics, but please provide some EVIDENCE.  I don't want people to think you are the sort of buffoon who makes hysterical accusations without evidence.


> I wonder what Goebbels would have
> said about   DA JOOOOOS   had his pal   adolf won the war.       For the record----
> Goebbels was not only born a catholic    ----he was UNLAPSED  unlike his pal Adolf-----
> he and Magda were PIOU and unlapsed to the very end when Magda shoved cyanide down
> the throats of her five babies and took a bullet to her holy head


Again I've caught you spreading lies.

quote: Though raised a Catholic, Goebbels was one of the most aggressive anti-Christian radicals in the Hitler regime and saw the conflict with the Churches as a priority concern.[63] The Nazi regime intended to destroy Christianity in Germany, if it could.[64] Though Hitler was often prepared to restrain his anticlericalism out of political considerations, his inflammatory comments to his colleagues gave underlings like Goebbels all the license needed to intensify their anti-Church Struggle.[63] On 8 April 1941, Goebbels wrote that Hitler 'hates Christianity, because it has crippled all that is noble in humanity."[65] He wrote on 29 December 1939, that Hitler viewed Christianity as a "symptom of decay" and added his own opinion: "Rightly so. It is a branch of the Jewish race. This can be seen in the similarity of their religious rites. Both (Judaism and Christianity) have no point of contact to the animal element, and thus, in the end they will be destroyed".[66]
Clergy, nuns and lay leaders were targeted, leading to thousands of arrests over the ensuing years, often on trumped up charges of currency smuggling or "immorality".[67] Goebbels led the Nazi persecution of the clergy.[68] In 1933, the Nazis established a Reich Chamber of Authorship and Reich Press Chamber under the Reich Cultural Chamber of the Ministry for Propaganda. Dissident writers were terrorised.[69] The flourishing Christian press of Germany faced censorship and closure. Finally in March 1941, Goebbels banned all Church press, on the pretext of a "paper shortage".[70]
1935-6 was the height of the "immorality" trials against priests, monks, lay-brothers and nuns. By early 1937, the Catholic Church hierarchy in Germany, which had initially attempted to co-operate with the new government, had become highly disillusioned. Pope Pius XI issued the encyclical _Mit brennender Sorge_ - accusing the Nazis of violations of the 1933 Reichskonkordat, and of fundamental hostility to the Church; the encyclical also attacked Nazi racial ideology.[71][72] The Nazis responded with, an intensification of the Church Struggle.[68] Goebbels noted heightened verbal attacks on the clergy from Hitler in his diary and wrote that Hitler had approved the start of trumped up "immorality trials" against clergy and anti-Church propaganda campaign. Goebbels' orchestrated attack included a staged "morality trial" of 37 Franciscans.[68] On the "Church Question", wrote Goebbels, "after the war it has to be generally solved... There is, namely, an insoluble opposition between the Christian and a heroic-German world view".[68]

link: Joseph Goebbels - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> There is no real history of jews murdering Christians


Really?

Stalin s Jews - Israel Opinion Ynetnews


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal  Nazi Constantine decided to render
> genocide against jews legal -----in the following way    Jews
> were not permitted to own weapons of any kind,   had to be marked with  YELLOW INSIGNIA-----could not own land,    bascically for his laws SEE THE NUREMBURG LAWS----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder jews like pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of *fascinating* remarks about the Nuremburg laws and pizza and many other topics, but please provide some EVIDENCE.  I don't want people to think you are the sort of buffoon who makes hysterical accusations without evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Goebbels would have
> said about   DA JOOOOOS   had his pal   adolf won the war.       For the record----
> Goebbels was not only born a catholic    ----he was UNLAPSED  unlike his pal Adolf-----
> he and Magda were PIOU and unlapsed to the very end when Magda shoved cyanide down
> the throats of her five babies and took a bullet to her holy head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again I've caught you spreading lies.
> 
> quote: Though raised a Catholic, Goebbels was one of the most aggressive anti-Christian radicals in the Hitler regime and saw the conflict with the Churches as a priority concern.[63] The Nazi regime intended to destroy Christianity in Germany, if it could.[64] Though Hitler was often prepared to restrain his anticlericalism out of political considerations, his inflammatory comments to his colleagues gave underlings like Goebbels all the license needed to intensify their anti-Church Struggle.[63] On 8 April 1941, Goebbels wrote that Hitler 'hates Christianity, because it has crippled all that is noble in humanity."[65] He wrote on 29 December 1939, that Hitler viewed Christianity as a "symptom of decay" and added his own opinion: "Rightly so. It is a branch of the Jewish race. This can be seen in the similarity of their religious rites. Both (Judaism and Christianity) have no point of contact to the animal element, and thus, in the end they will be destroyed".[66]
> Clergy, nuns and lay leaders were targeted, leading to thousands of arrests over the ensuing years, often on trumped up charges of currency smuggling or "immorality".[67] Goebbels led the Nazi persecution of the clergy.[68] In 1933, the Nazis established a Reich Chamber of Authorship and Reich Press Chamber under the Reich Cultural Chamber of the Ministry for Propaganda. Dissident writers were terrorised.[69] The flourishing Christian press of Germany faced censorship and closure. Finally in March 1941, Goebbels banned all Church press, on the pretext of a "paper shortage".[70]
> 1935-6 was the height of the "immorality" trials against priests, monks, lay-brothers and nuns. By early 1937, the Catholic Church hierarchy in Germany, which had initially attempted to co-operate with the new government, had become highly disillusioned. Pope Pius XI issued the encyclical _Mit brennender Sorge_ - accusing the Nazis of violations of the 1933 Reichskonkordat, and of fundamental hostility to the Church; the encyclical also attacked Nazi racial ideology.[71][72] The Nazis responded with, an intensification of the Church Struggle.[68] Goebbels noted heightened verbal attacks on the clergy from Hitler in his diary and wrote that Hitler had approved the start of trumped up "immorality trials" against clergy and anti-Church propaganda campaign. Goebbels' orchestrated attack included a staged "morality trial" of 37 Franciscans.[68] On the "Church Question", wrote Goebbels, "after the war it has to be generally solved... There is, namely, an insoluble opposition between the Christian and a heroic-German world view".[68]
> 
> link: Joseph Goebbels - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no real history of jews murdering Christians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Stalin s Jews - Israel Opinion Ynetnews
Click to expand...


more idiocy from the  islamo Nazi pig-----communists murdered people-----amongst the communists the islamo
Nazi dogs found a few people with a jewish grandmother.
Stalin was an EASTERN ORTHODOX ----guy ----so good at
his studies of  RELIGION------that his teachers hoped to make him a   PRIEST of the CHURCH-----ie----he was---actually a child of the      HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE---with the
same approach to jews----all the way down to the yellow
insignia favored by   SAINT ADOLF


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> Stalin was an EASTERN ORTHODOX ----guy ----so good at
> his studies of  RELIGION------that his teachers hoped to make him a   PRIEST of the CHURCH


Another lie.  Stalin was of course an atheist.  I'd ask you for evidence, but I know you are only capable of disconnected, fact-free rants.


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> Pro-Palestinians here have been claiming Jews own the media. Here's the real story. Also read the link by Matti Friedman at the beginning of the blog.
> 
> *The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP’s anti-Israel bias*
> Posted on 08/26/2014 by Meryl Yourish
> This is an extraordinary article by former AP Jerusalem reporter and editor Matti Friedman. Read it all, and weep.
> 
> He explains what we’ve been telling you for years: There _*is*_ a narrative that the news media follows on Israel. Anti-Israel stories are pushed. Most articles that show the Palestinians in a bad light are suppressed.
> 
> The AP Jerusalem editor exposes AP 8217 s anti-Israel bias Yourish.com



It is well known why the truth is suppressed ... news outlets rightly fear for the safety of their journalists in the "peaceful" Arab/Muslim World and it isn't just pro-Palestinians who make that old blood-libel claim but rather insipid Nazis of all stripes.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin was an EASTERN ORTHODOX ----guy ----so good at
> his studies of  RELIGION------that his teachers hoped to make him a   PRIEST of the CHURCH
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.  Stalin was of course an atheist.  I'd ask you for evidence, but I know you are only capable of disconnected, fact-free rants.
Click to expand...


you stepped into that one------the "jews"   who were communists were also atheists     Stalin was born in an
eastern orthodox family and was actually a divinity
student in his youth-------He so impressed his teachers----
the priests---that they were into grooming him to be a cleric --------gee you are dim------do you know how to google?  
I read your propaganda long ago-----anyone with a jewish great grandfather is defined as   A JOOOOOO


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> I read your propaganda long ago-----anyone with a jewish great grandfather is defined as   A JOOOOOO


Jews are generally considered a racial group.  This is not true of Christians.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> Its a good question, in the OP.
> 
> There is a very good answer to it:   No.
> 
> Media power is in many hands.  Many moreso now that we all have access to the world through the internet and can blog our way to stardom.  However CORPORATION media is controlled by big money and by people so rich that money no longer matters, and their currency is power.
> 
> As well as the very well financed - by those who control the money - security operations.



So you admit that the old "Jews own the media" canard is just hate at work, that the MSM is actually in biz to make money for its stakeholders, and that thanks to the wide array of international outlets and the Internet only a fool is fooled by camel crap.
Since you claim to understand these realities, why is it you post so much BS?


----------



## SAYIT

Thunderbird said:


> Jews are generally considered a racial group.



No, they're not. One can argue they are an ethnic group, however.


----------



## Thunderbird

More massacres by Jews during the Byzantine era:

History News Network What We Choose to Remember Jerusalem in World History

Historians back BBC over Jewish massacre claim The Jewish Chronicle


----------



## Thunderbird

SAYIT said:


> So you admit that the old "Jews own the media" canard is just hate at work,


Only if the facts = hate.



> that the MSM is actually in biz to make money for its stakeholders,


Sure, but why not serve Jewish chauvinism too?

Do you admit many powerful media executives are Jewish?  Why wouldn't they be tempted to seek more influence for their own group?  Cover up crimes committed by their group?  Exaggerate the misdeeds of other outsider groups?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your propaganda long ago-----anyone with a jewish great grandfather is defined as   A JOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are generally considered a racial group.  This is not true of Christians.
Click to expand...


you said nothing,      again.       Did you ever graduate high school?         can you define  "race"  in the human species?---
ie in HOMO SAPIENS-----there are  "races"???      well---some people have described human races being
    Caucasian,   Negroid,  Mongolian---------a idea that
    might make it with incompetent anthopologists but fails
    for biologists.    To humor you I searched  articles on
    "the definition of race in humans"  and "races in
    humans" ------and came up with the usual morass of
    of  Nazi shit-------but no where-----except in the Nazi
    literature is there a   "jewish race"------described by
    either biologists and even not by anthropologists----
    just Nazis----like you


----------



## SAYIT

Thunderbird said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the old "Jews own the media" canard is just hate at work,
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the facts = hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the MSM is actually in biz to make money for its stakeholders,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but why not serve Jewish chauvinism too?
> 
> Do you admit many powerful media executives are Jewish?  Why wouldn't they be tempted to seek more influence for their own group?  Cover up crimes committed by their group?  Exaggerate the misdeeds of other outsider groups?
Click to expand...


America's MSM is owned by its SHAREHOLDERS who demand maximum profitability which can't be achieved when the outlet has a biased rep. Need proof? Check out any state-owned media (try Iran's PressTV). They don't have to turn a profit but rather they must serve the propaganda needs of their gov't and their less-than-credible rep is the result. You ASSUME that Jewish media execs stack the deck for Israel but the OP proves _the opposite_ is true of at least the AP.


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> can you define  "race"  in the human species?---
> ie in HOMO SAPIENS-----there are  "races"???      well---some people have described human races being
> Caucasian,   Negroid,  Mongolian---------a idea that
> might make it with incompetent anthopologists but fails
> for biologists.    To humor you I searched  articles on
> "the definition of race in humans"  and "races in
> humans" ------and came up with the usual morass of
> of  Nazi shit-------


More rambling nonsense. One definition of race = a group of persons related by common descent or heredity.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> More massacres by Jews during the Byzantine era:
> 
> History News Network What We Choose to Remember Jerusalem in World History
> 
> Historians back BBC over Jewish massacre claim The Jewish Chronicle



thanks-----how fascinating------a citation from son of stormfront------HNN


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you define  "race"  in the human species?---
> ie in HOMO SAPIENS-----there are  "races"???      well---some people have described human races being
> Caucasian,   Negroid,  Mongolian---------a idea that
> might make it with incompetent anthopologists but fails
> for biologists.    To humor you I searched  articles on
> "the definition of race in humans"  and "races in
> humans" ------and came up with the usual morass of
> of  Nazi shit-------
> 
> 
> 
> More rambling nonsense. One definition of race = a group of persons related by common descent or heredity.
Click to expand...


a designation that has proven fairly useless in humans---
it works well in dogs------hence the term  thoroughbred.

------allowed to run loose----dogs rapidly turn into  MUTTS------most persons are -----MUTTS

the entire planet is  MUTTIFIED----and was actually
MUTTIFIED   thousands of years ago---we ain't got
no purebred persons


----------



## Thunderbird

SAYIT said:


> The MSM is owned by its SHAREHOLDERS who demand maximum profitability which can't be achieved when the outlet has a biased rep. Need proof?


I disagree.  People watch reality shows or action films and absorb propaganda without thinking.

Let me give you a few specific examples.

I saw the movie about Stalin with Robert Duvall.  The movie covered up the role of Jews who happily worked alongside of Stalin killing Christians.

The movie _Blood Diamond_ is about the ugly side of the diamond trade.  Based on the movie it would appear no Jews are involved in the diamond trade.

The movie _Argo_ manages to libel a number of nationalities - the British, New Zealanders for example.  Canadians are given far too little credit.  However, one ethnic group comes out looking heroic: Jews.  But the heroic Jewish character in the movie is entirely fictional!  Naturally this average movie won many awards.



> You ASSUME that Jewish media execs stack the deck for Israel but the OP proves _the opposite_ is true of at least the AP.


Laughable.  Maybe the media isn't as pro-Israel as some Zionist fanatics desire, but ask yourself:

When do you suppose we'll see a movie about the Israelis and ethnic cleansing: *An Interview with Benny Morris*

Or a movie about Israeli apartheid: *Discriminatory Laws in Israel*

Or an expose of American politicians (Democrats & Republicans) who are bribed into subservience to Israel: *National Capital Insiders Vote AIPAC, Israel's American Lobby, Second Most Powerful Interest Group in Washington*

Or a documentary about the billions American taxpayers have been compelled to send to Israel: *The Cost of Israel to US Taxpayers
*
Some very exciting movies could be made about Israeli betrayal:

*The Traitor

ISRAEL SELLS ARMS TO CHINA, U.S. SAYS*


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the old "Jews own the media" canard is just hate at work,
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the facts = hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the MSM is actually in biz to make money for its stakeholders,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but why not serve Jewish chauvinism too?
> 
> Do you admit many powerful media executives are Jewish?  Why wouldn't they be tempted to seek more influence for their own group?  Cover up crimes committed by their group?  Exaggerate the misdeeds of other outsider groups?
Click to expand...


---no----you are thinking of the ethics of the catholic mafia.
The catholic mafia has tools that joooos simply do not use---I know them well-----I once worked in a hospital
in which the fragmented bodies of ----weighted corpses----
discovered in the river were examined by autopsy


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The MSM is owned by its SHAREHOLDERS who demand maximum profitability which can't be achieved when the outlet has a biased rep. Need proof?
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  People watch reality shows or action films and absorb propaganda without thinking.
> 
> Let me give you a few specific examples.
> 
> I saw the movie about Stalin with Robert Duvall.  The movie covered up the role of Jews who happily worked alongside of Stalin killing Christians.
> 
> The movie _Blood Diamond_ is about the ugly side of the diamond trade.  Based on the movie it would appear no Jews are involved in the diamond trade.
> 
> The movie _Argo_ manages to libel a number of nationalities - the British, New Zealanders for example.  Canadians are given far too little credit.  However, one ethnic group comes out looking heroic: Jews.  But the heroic Jewish character in the movie is entirely fictional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ASSUME that Jewish media execs stack the deck for Israel but the OP proves _the opposite_ is true of at least the AP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable.  Maybe the media isn't as pro-Israel as some Zionist fanatics desire, but ask yourself:
> 
> When do you suppose we'll see a movie about the Israelis and ethnic cleansing: *An Interview with Benny Morris*
> 
> Or a movie about Israeli apartheid: *Discriminatory Laws in Israel*
> 
> Or an expose of American politicians (Democrats & Republicans) who are bribed into subservience to Israel: *National Capital Insiders Vote AIPAC, Israel's American Lobby, Second Most Powerful Interest Group in Washington*
> 
> Or a documentary about the billions American taxpayers have been compelled to send to Israel: *The Cost of Israel to US Taxpayers
> *
> Some very exciting movies could be made about Israeli betrayal:
> 
> *The Traitor
> 
> ISRAEL SELLS ARMS TO CHINA, U.S. SAYS*
Click to expand...


I did not see the movies you cite-----as to the
suggested themes you list----I would say that we
will see those movies  just about as soon as we will
see an expose of  the role of the catholic church in
genocide -------hundreds of millions dead based on the
policies of the INQUISITION------in fact even the murder of
MONTEZUMA  was an act of piety on the part of
CORTEZ----faithful servant of   SAINT ISABELLA---the
very pious catholic queen of Spain    (there was a rumor
around a few years ago that some people did want
her to be "canonized"  by the church)

or how about a  REAL MOVIE on the issue of dhimmia---
and the legality of rape of non muslims in that system?

It is is jews controlling the media----they are certainly doing
a  comprehensive job on covering up the filth of both
Christian and Muslim history


----------



## SAYIT

Thunderbird said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The MSM is owned by its SHAREHOLDERS who demand maximum profitability which can't be achieved when the outlet has a biased rep. Need proof?
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  People watch reality shows or action films and absorb propaganda without thinking.
> 
> Let me give you a few specific examples.
> 
> I saw the movie about Stalin with Robert Duvall.  The movie covered up the role of Jews who happily worked alongside of Stalin killing Christians.
> 
> The movie _Blood Diamond_ is about the ugly side of the diamond trade.  Based on the movie it would appear no Jews are involved in the diamond trade.
> 
> The movie _Argo_ manages to libel a number of nationalities - the British, New Zealanders for example.  Canadians are given far too little credit.  However, one ethnic group comes out looking heroic: Jews.  But the heroic Jewish character in the movie is entirely fictional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ASSUME that Jewish media execs stack the deck for Israel but the OP proves _the opposite_ is true of at least the AP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable.  Maybe the media isn't as pro-Israel as some Zionist fanatics desire, but ask yourself:
> 
> When do you suppose we'll see a movie about the Israelis and ethnic cleansing: *An Interview with Benny Morris*
> 
> Or a movie about Israeli apartheid: *Discriminatory Laws in Israel*
> 
> Or an expose of American politicians (Democrats & Republicans) who are bribed into subservience to Israel: *National Capital Insiders Vote AIPAC, Israel's American Lobby, Second Most Powerful Interest Group in Washington*
> 
> Or a documentary about the billions American taxpayers have been compelled to send to Israel: *The Cost of Israel to US Taxpayers
> *
> Some very exciting movies could be made about Israeli betrayal:
> 
> *The Traitor
> 
> ISRAEL SELLS ARMS TO CHINA, U.S. SAYS*
Click to expand...


You complain about the MSM but use If Americans Knew? Adalah? Counterpunch? WRMEA? Whatsamatta? Nothing available at Nazis-R-us?


----------



## irosie91

PS----google   CANONIZATION OF QUEEN ISABEL----
there are a whole bunch of articles on the net in the support
of making that murdering bitch  a   SAINT


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> ---no----you are thinking of the ethics of the catholic mafia.
> The catholic mafia has tools that joooos simply do not use---I know them well-----I once worked in a hospital
> in which the fragmented bodies of ----weighted corpses----
> discovered in the river were examined by autopsy


That reminds me, I saw a movie about that vicious racist gangster Dutch Schultz.  Somehow they forgot to mention that he was Jewish.

The media has no problem attacking Italians, the Irish, Catholics in general, Protestants (usually portrayed as ignorant snake handlers and hypocrites), gentile white people, black people (usually seen as drug addicts and criminals), Hispanics (usually portrayed as shiftless and violent), Asians, Persians, Moslems in general.

Bigoted attacks on Arabs: Reel Bad Arabs - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Yet even justified criticism of Jewish people is censored.


----------



## Thunderbird

SAYIT said:


> You complain about the MSM but use If Americans Knew? Adalah? Counterpunch? WRMEA? Whatsamatta? Nothing available at Nazis-R-us?


Speaking of Nazis, are you aware of the close ties between Zionists and Nazis?

Avraham Stern - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

THE ROLE OF ZIONISM IN THE HOLOCAUST True Torah Jews


----------



## SAYIT

Thunderbird said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You complain about the MSM but use If Americans Knew? Adalah? Counterpunch? WRMEA? Whatsamatta? Nothing available at Nazis-R-us?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nazis, are you aware of the close ties between Zionists and Nazis?
Click to expand...


Yeah:


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---no----you are thinking of the ethics of the catholic mafia.
> The catholic mafia has tools that joooos simply do not use---I know them well-----I once worked in a hospital
> in which the fragmented bodies of ----weighted corpses----
> discovered in the river were examined by autopsy
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I saw a movie about that vicious racist gangster Dutch Schultz.  Somehow they forgot to mention that he was Jewish.
> 
> The media has no problem attacking Italians, the Irish, Catholics in general, Protestants (usually portrayed as ignorant snake handlers and hypocrites), gentile white people, black people (usually seen as drug addicts and criminals), Hispanics (usually portrayed as shiftless and violent), Asians, Persians, Moslems in general.
> 
> Bigoted attacks on Arabs: Reel Bad Arabs - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yet even justified criticism of Jewish people is censored.
Click to expand...


that's funny ----I do not know  "dutch Schultz"   sorry---never heard of him ----but the movies I have seen made no
move at all to cover up the  the jewish identity of jewish
criminals----and ---in fact---emphasized it.      I do not remember anyone admitted in the entire  GODFATHER ---
series that the whole thing is   ITALIAN CATHOLIC_----it is
just something people know------and now that I think about
it-----the movie DID make an issue of some character-----
as being    THE JEW-------and  "YOUR FATHER NEVER 
TRUSTED THAT JEW"   (or something like that)   
ENGLISH LITERATURE is full of  negative sterotypes
of jews------for more than 1000 years ----thanks to Nazis
like you--------   a little story-----way back circa 1960    my
little town was doing the  ----"world love"  thing------we had
programs for each other ---churches,  synagogue---back and  forth------one of my friend's father (jewish)  was so
disturbed by a prayer ---in the church prayer book  
    "LET US PRAY FOR THE PERFIDIOUS JEWS" 
 that he walked out--------I was not impressed-----I spent
 my childhood interacting with Christian kids who came
 up with CRAPPIER CRAP than that------I was accustomed
 to it.     Your note of what seems  "anti Christian"  is simply
 a case of OVER SENSITIVITY---

more examples-----way back in the 60s   black
americans became SUPERSENSITIVE ---too. 
One of the most charming and POIGNANT little
operetta type things is   PORGY AND BESS
Way back then I read an INDIGNANT complaint
by a black person ---"IT'S RACIST"-----'summertime'----
is the most beautiful lullabye ever written----of course
the bad news is that  George Gershwin  was a jew


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You complain about the MSM but use If Americans Knew? Adalah? Counterpunch? WRMEA? Whatsamatta? Nothing available at Nazis-R-us?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nazis, are you aware of the close ties between Zionists and Nazis?
> 
> Avraham Stern - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> THE ROLE OF ZIONISM IN THE HOLOCAUST True Torah Jews
Click to expand...



more islamo Nazi filth------I will teach you about the filth which you really are------For the past  1800 years----(and
actually even before that)    Jews have been making DEALS   with scum like you-----with the hope of salvaging lives.    ------The technique was   "STRIKE A BARGAIN WITH THE MURDERING DOGS AND PIGS"  -----the agenda was ---reduce the death toll.-----by any means----
Avraham Stern was desperate to save his own from 
YOUR STINK AND FILTH  and used the old time methods----"give the dogs something they want"
This idea has been so much an institutionalized method
for jews living in YOUR stench and in Islamic lands ----
that there were actual  ----"officially"   designated people
who engaged in the  "negotiations"   -----if you knew how to
read----you would be able to detect this technique even in
the scriptural writings  ---------but most people of your ilk ---
never read the bible except as a kind sing song nonsensical recitation.    In the time of Jesus---the
issue ----was quite an issue in reference to the roman
slobs in Jerusalem.     Have you ever heard of the person  
JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS?


----------



## Thunderbird

Those guys would definitely be on the side of the oppressed minority - the Palestinians - and against the Zionazis.

Nazis and Zionazis threatening children:





40 Holocaust survivors condemn massacre of Palestinians call for BDS against Israel Veterans News Now


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> that's funny ----I do not know  "dutch Schultz"   sorry---never heard of him


Let's add it to the list of things you don't know.



> I do not remember anyone admitted in the entire  GODFATHER ---
> series that the whole thing is   ITALIAN CATHOLIC_


Another stupid remark.  Catholicism is an important element in the movie.



> One of the most charming and POIGNANT little
> operetta type things is   PORGY AND BESS
> Way back then I read an INDIGNANT complaint
> by a black person ---"IT'S RACIST"-----'summertime'----
> is the most beautiful lullabye ever written----of course
> the bad news is that  George Gershwin  was a jew


Ugly racism from Gershwin, though you can't see it.

Ugly racism from Al Jolson (also Jewish):





More racism: R. Austen African Enslavement in History of Blacks and Jews 

quote: Sephardi Jews in the New World had been heavily involved in the African slave trade.


----------



## Hossfly

Thunderbird said:


> Those guys would definitely be on the side of the oppressed minority - the Palestinians - and against the Zionazis.
> 
> Nazis and Zionazis threatening children:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Holocaust survivors condemn massacre of Palestinians call for BDS against Israel Veterans News Now


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> hundreds of millions dead based on the
> policies of the INQUISITION------


Your crazed wild-eyed rants are good for a laugh.  Please let me see evidence that the Inquisition killed hundreds of millions.  Looks like you've exposed yourself *again* as a lying bigot.

The Real Inquisition National Review Online

quote: Torture was rare and only about 1 percent of those brought before the Spanish Inquisition were actually executed.



> or how about a  REAL MOVIE on the issue of dhimmia---


Now hatred directed at *another* group.  You seem to hate everybody.


----------



## SAYIT

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---no----you are thinking of the ethics of the catholic mafia.
> The catholic mafia has tools that joooos simply do not use---I know them well-----I once worked in a hospital
> in which the fragmented bodies of ----weighted corpses----
> discovered in the river were examined by autopsy
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I saw a movie about that vicious racist gangster Dutch Schultz.  Somehow they forgot to mention that he was Jewish.
> 
> The media has no problem attacking Italians, the Irish, Catholics in general, Protestants (usually portrayed as ignorant snake handlers and hypocrites), gentile white people, black people (usually seen as drug addicts and criminals), Hispanics (usually portrayed as shiftless and violent), Asians, Persians, Moslems in general.
> 
> Bigoted attacks on Arabs: Reel Bad Arabs - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yet even justified criticism of Jewish people is censored.
Click to expand...


Censored? Do you have a link to who censured what?


----------



## irosie91

SAYIT said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---no----you are thinking of the ethics of the catholic mafia.
> The catholic mafia has tools that joooos simply do not use---I know them well-----I once worked in a hospital
> in which the fragmented bodies of ----weighted corpses----
> discovered in the river were examined by autopsy
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I saw a movie about that vicious racist gangster Dutch Schultz.  Somehow they forgot to mention that he was Jewish.
> 
> The media has no problem attacking Italians, the Irish, Catholics in general, Protestants (usually portrayed as ignorant snake handlers and hypocrites), gentile white people, black people (usually seen as drug addicts and criminals), Hispanics (usually portrayed as shiftless and violent), Asians, Persians, Moslems in general.
> 
> Bigoted attacks on Arabs: Reel Bad Arabs - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yet even justified criticism of Jewish people is censored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Censored? Do you have a link to who censured what?
Click to expand...


I will help our good friend thunder-----because  I know the
stuff------it works like this>>>>> joooos have magical
powers that prevent non jews from PUBLISHING or even 
TALKING     and now----even posting on the internet----
MAGIC!!!!!!!!!! ----it gets even more complex ------jooooos
even ALTER  ancient scriptural writings and all kinds of
written record to CONFORM TO THE ZIONIST POV

From whence cometh the  MAGIC-------it is encoded in
THE TALMUD!!!!!!!!      magical incantations and "spells"
and recipes for the magical transformation of base metals
to  GOLD!!!!


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hundreds of millions dead based on the
> policies of the INQUISITION------
> 
> 
> 
> Your crazed wild-eyed rants are good for a laugh.  Please let me see evidence that the Inquisition killed hundreds of millions.  Looks like you've exposed yourself *again* as a lying bigot.
> 
> The Real Inquisition National Review Online
> 
> quote: Torture was rare and only about 1 percent of those brought before the Spanish Inquisition were actually executed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or how about a  REAL MOVIE on the issue of dhimmia---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now hatred directed at *another* group.  You seem to hate everybody.
Click to expand...



no hatred---just facts.       For those who do not know---
the overhwhelming majority of people who died as a result of the filth of the inquisition    ----were never   "brought
before the inquisition" ---  being "brought before the inquisition was something like a  LEGAL PROCESS----
including a  TRIAL.      Trials were conducted by the
Inquisition when the victim had a  DEFENSE-----in general that meant -------he was not a jew ----or not a non catholic----some catholic priests were "brought before the
inquisition for  dissident POV"     There was a case of a
priest who denied that the little wafer  "eucharist"  I the
mass ceremony literally transformed itself into the 
"body of Christ"    He had a trial.       Anyone who simply
agreed he is a jew-------got no trial---he just got burned to
death.     The argument that few people  "brought before the  Inquisition"    were actually executed is meaningless sophistry -----employed by islamo Nazi pigs who enjoy genocide -------even children went down in  those famous
 AUTO DE FE's that delight   thunder..... --------homosexuals------murdered wholesale were also not
BROUGHT BEFORE THE INQUISITION---they were simply tied together and thrown in the flames to the delight
of the islamo Nazi pigs.     I have a relative thru marriage---
whose entire immediate family----speaks Spanish-----He was born in Turkey where his family lived for about 500 years-----before they were subjected to  pogroms in spain---and confiscation of all property-------and ejected from
spain  ----they were NOT   "brought before the Inquisition---they were simply rounded up------some killed and the survivors escaped into the sea------but thanks for the input---
Nazi pig


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's funny ----I do not know  "dutch Schultz"   sorry---never heard of him
> 
> 
> 
> Let's add it to the list of things you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember anyone admitted in the entire  GODFATHER ---
> series that the whole thing is   ITALIAN CATHOLIC_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid remark.  Catholicism is an important element in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most charming and POIGNANT little
> operetta type things is   PORGY AND BESS
> Way back then I read an INDIGNANT complaint
> by a black person ---"IT'S RACIST"-----'summertime'----
> is the most beautiful lullabye ever written----of course
> the bad news is that  George Gershwin  was a jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly racism from Gershwin, though you can't see it.
> 
> Ugly racism from Al Jolson (also Jewish):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racism: R. Austen African Enslavement in History of Blacks and Jews
> 
> quote: Sephardi Jews in the New World had been heavily involved in the African slave trade.
Click to expand...


I do not see either  Gershwin or Al Joelson as
racist-----they did not  "invent"   black face----what they
did is get into the  JAZZ AGE  which happened at that time
to be  the music of black people------I do understand
the sense of agrievement black americans decided to
develope in the  1960s    over this issue-----but I do not
believe it is warranted     "STEREOTYPE"  is vital in
literature------and in the performing arts-----it is as old as
the ancient greek plays      As to jews in the performing
arts----they include just as much  jewish stereotype which
can be evaluated by the overly sensitive as denigrating.


----------



## irosie91

PS   I should have added that it was the general policy
of the INQUISITION that led to the genocide of
people in the Americas-----"not Christian---need not live"

and----the other genocides of  "native people"  in  Africa and Asia


----------



## Thunderbird

You've already exposed yourself as an ignorant bigot irosie91, you don't have to keep trying.  I've caught you lying again and again, making accusations you can't back up, spewing poison at many ethnic groups - even as you try (and fail) to cover up the crimes of your own group.

And remember the true heirs of the Nazis are the Zionazis:


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> You've already exposed yourself as an ignorant bigot irosie91, you don't have to keep trying.  I've caught you lying again and again, making accusations you can't back up, spewing poison at many ethnic groups - even as you try (and fail) to cover up the crimes of your own group.
> 
> And remember the true heirs of the Nazis are the Zionazis:



you wish ---Nazi pig-----keep wishing-----
   the resolve of Nazi pigs and sows is  "REMARKABLE"
   The very pious   SAINT MAGDA GOEBBELS  had it
    in spades-----on the same day that she shoved cyanide
    down the throats of her six babies----she wrote a letter
    to her eldest son  --who was active duty in Hitler's army---
    and at the "front"----She urged him to  remain FAITHFUL
    to the  HOLY NAZI CAUSE and to   SAINT ADOLF----

    I did read your literature as a child-----the most fascinating
    aspect of your filth-----is that even BEFORE   the war
    started   ---Ie before    1940  ----your fellow Nazi pigs were
    taking pictures of their own atrocities against jews and
    captioning them      with words like  "gentile children
    killed by jews"         it was circa 1939 that your colleagues
    grabbed my Austrian cousins----two little girls---by the
    ankles and smashed their heads against a stone wall ---
   ------I am not sure of the year----will have to check----
  Austria ------two little girls----the surviving snapshot----
  little girls with ribbons in their hair-------your kind are still
  on the planet


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> I did read your literature as a child-----the most fascinating
> aspect of your filth----- blah blah rambling autobiographical musings blah blah self pity


Aren't you done embarrassing yourself?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read your literature as a child-----the most fascinating
> aspect of your filth----- blah blah rambling autobiographical musings blah blah self pity
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you done embarrassing yourself?
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO-----you are not the first person intimidated by my
erudition------btw   where do you see "self pity"------I simply presented some facts of history-----and the nature of your
literature ---most of which was either written before I was born----or ----in a distant land   like Egypt and Syria---as to the cousins that your fellow islamo Nazi pigs murdered----
that happened before I was born too----I had never met them-----to me they were just an old snap shot


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> you are not the first person intimidated by my
> erudition------


LOL


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are not the first person intimidated by my
> erudition------
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


such a nervous little giggle


----------



## irosie91

tie ups in semantics are silly------if a person calls jews a "race"---he is simply being a bit careless with words----not a sin--- just a lack of precision


----------



## RoshanNair

In other news, the sky is blue.....

Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates, so what? Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience? The fact that the Jews outdo other peoples in the U.S. is not a testament of their perfidy or manipulation, rather that the rest of us are simply not as driven to succeed.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates, so what? Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience? The fact that the Jews outdo other peoples in the U.S. is not a testament of their perfidy or manipulation, rather that the rest of us are simply not as driven to succeed.



uhm----NAIR?     is you from india? ----you do not have to
answer-----if you do not wish to-----do not feel compelled.

actually  Roshannair---------uhm---jews were something like a caste in  both European lands and in muslim lands-----in both it was almost impossible for them to own land----
so they did not become farmers.    There were laws against jews owning horses,   camels and weapons------what jews did was   artisan work -----and they were merchants----and---
always were into literature and music------dancing and music is considered GOOD by jews-----but both muslims and
Christians have a kind of prejudice against it.   Jews did what jews could do------sing, dance. play music, read,  write and buy and sell-----and the work of artisans like -----
shoemakers,    metal work,  textiles------over the years
that turned into what jews are today------lawyers,  doctors, 
business guys and ----THE ARTS---music dance theatre,  literature and artisan       that's jewish caste       I grew up in an area of the world in which MEN  hunt animals-----jews are never hunters-----it's  a left over from the NO WEAPONS  era---
jews do not even go fishing----a normal thing for non jews
in my part of the country.    ------typical jobs for jews----
tailor  (my paternal grandfather,   baker--my maternal grand-
father----watch maker----my father----VERY TYPICAL---developed over the centuries.    None of them ever shot at a deer------or for that matter----I doubt any of them ever shot a gun----at all  ----my dad was in the navy---only jew on the ship---so they made him the  BURSAR---that's the accountant.   As far as I know ---he never stuffed a torpedo
into ------whatever it is that shoots torpedos


----------



## irosie91

PS   Bollywood was---and maybe still is-----full of jews


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates, so what? Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience? The fact that the Jews outdo other peoples in the U.S. is not a testament of their perfidy or manipulation, rather that the rest of us are simply not as driven to succeed.



nair------I took a look at your----uhm------site-----it says you are male-------you do not look like a boy to me


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates, so what? Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience? The fact that the Jews outdo other peoples in the U.S. is not a testament of their perfidy or manipulation, rather that the rest of us are simply not as driven to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhm----NAIR?     is you from india? ----you do not have to
> answer-----if you do not wish to-----do not feel compelled.
> 
> actually  Roshannair---------uhm---jews were something like a caste in  both European lands and in muslim lands-----in both it was almost impossible for them to own land----
> so they did not become farmers.    There were laws against jews owning horses,   camels and weapons------what jews did was   artisan work -----and they were merchants----and---
> always were into literature and music------dancing and music is considered GOOD by jews-----but both muslims and
> Christians have a kind of prejudice against it.   Jews did what jews could do------sing, dance. play music, read,  write and buy and sell-----and the work of artisans like -----
> shoemakers,    metal work,  textiles------over the years
> that turned into what jews are today------lawyers,  doctors,
> business guys and ----THE ARTS---music dance theatre,  literature and artisan       that's jewish caste       I grew up in an area of the world in which MEN  hunt animals-----jews are never hunters-----it's  a left over from the NO WEAPONS  era---
> jews do not even go fishing----a normal thing for non jews
> in my part of the country.    ------typical jobs for jews----
> tailor  (my paternal grandfather,   baker--my maternal grand-
> father----watch maker----my father----VERY TYPICAL---developed over the centuries.    None of them ever shot at a deer------or for that matter----I doubt any of them ever shot a gun----at all  ----my dad was in the navy---only jew on the ship---so they made him the  BURSAR---that's the accountant.   As far as I know ---he never stuffed a torpedo
> into ------whatever it is that shoots torpedos
Click to expand...


Yeah. My parents are from Kerala, to be precise, about 50 miles from where there is a Jewish settlement in the city of Cochin from thousands of years. The Jewish contingent used to run the textile industry in the city until most left for Israel in the 70s. I am indeed aware of most of what you've written, but wouldn't you attribute a lot of that achievement to Jews to an above-average IQ, at least in the case of the Ashkenazim?


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates, so what? Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience? The fact that the Jews outdo other peoples in the U.S. is not a testament of their perfidy or manipulation, rather that the rest of us are simply not as driven to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nair------I took a look at your----uhm------site-----it says you are male-------you do not look like a boy to me
Click to expand...


Lol. That's not me, irosie.


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> ROFLMAO-----you are not the first person intimidated by my
> erudition------btw


I'm really enjoying your self-delusion.


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> dancing and music is considered GOOD by jews-----but both muslims and
> Christians have a kind of prejudice against it.





> jews do not even go fishing----


More daffy observations from USMB's resident crank, irosie91.


> my dad was in the navy---only jew on the ship---so they made him the  BURSAR---that's the accountant.   As far as I know ---he never stuffed a torpedo
> into ------whatever it is that shoots torpedos


I'll bet he bravely reconciled those accounts.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dancing and music is considered GOOD by jews-----but both muslims and
> Christians have a kind of prejudice against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jews do not even go fishing----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More daffy observations from USMB's resident crank, irosie91.
> 
> 
> 
> my dad was in the navy---only jew on the ship---so they made him the  BURSAR---that's the accountant.   As far as I know ---he never stuffed a torpedo
> into ------whatever it is that shoots torpedos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet he bravely reconciled those accounts.
Click to expand...


very meticulous------also a watchmaker------and since his father was a tailor-----he could use a sewing machine and
made all or our curtains----he did home movies too-----
beautifully done-------big reels -----edited,  spliced and joined.   --------(ps----I am not comatose to the fact of the filth of your comments)


----------



## Thunderbird

RoshanNair said:


> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates,


I think you are right.



> so what?


What an odd statement!  Wouldn't they be tempted to cover up the crimes of their own group while attacking the other ethnic groups and turning them against each other?  Focus on their own grievances while ignoring the grievances of other groups?









> Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience?


Or skill at corruption and lying.

Federal Reserve Issues Secret Low-interest Loans to Banks


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates,
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an odd statement!  Wouldn't they be tempted to cover up the crimes of their own group while attacking the other ethnic groups and turning them against each other?  Focus on their own grievances while ignoring the grievances of other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or skill at corruption and lying.
> 
> Federal Reserve Issues Secret Low-interest Loans to Banks
Click to expand...


Thunderbird-----why are you so intent on revealing the fact
that you have the   STORMFRONT  experience.    Long ago---when I was in the navy---my corpsman was a very
intelligent  kid------from Texas-----he had some idiot ideas ---a bit alcohol soaked-------one day I asked him----"how many banks do you think are owned by jews in the USA----
he answered   99%-----he also seemed to believe that  98%  of the population of New York City is jewish.      Are you from
texas?        ---really----generally a bright kid-----but nurtured on the same crap upon which you were suckled


----------



## RoshanNair

Thunderbird said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates,
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an odd statement!  Wouldn't they be tempted to cover up the crimes of their own group while attacking the other ethnic groups and turning them against each other?  Focus on their own grievances while ignoring the grievances of other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or skill at corruption and lying.
> 
> Federal Reserve Issues Secret Low-interest Loans to Banks
Click to expand...


Again, if you really want to redress the perceived wrongs, then the onus is on you to achieve what many of these Jewish media tycoons have and start broadcasting from the ground in Gaza. Don't voice your frustrations on the internet because the "almighty" Jews preserve their dominance.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates,
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an odd statement!  Wouldn't they be tempted to cover up the crimes of their own group while attacking the other ethnic groups and turning them against each other?  Focus on their own grievances while ignoring the grievances of other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or skill at corruption and lying.
> 
> Federal Reserve Issues Secret Low-interest Loans to Banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if you really want to redress the perceived wrongs, then the onus is on you to achieve what many of these Jewish media tycoons have and start broadcasting from the ground in Gaza. Don't voice your frustrations on the internet because the "almighty" Jews preserve their dominance.
Click to expand...


There are more  gentile cops in the USA---than jewish cops----wouldn't  the gentile cops be inclined to cover up the crimes of their fellow gentiles whilst attacking  DA JOOOOS?


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue.....
> 
> Yes, Jews disproportionately own entertainment and news conglomerates,
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an odd statement!  Wouldn't they be tempted to cover up the crimes of their own group while attacking the other ethnic groups and turning them against each other?  Focus on their own grievances while ignoring the grievances of other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a crime to possess upper-echelon business acumen following years of academic and professional experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or skill at corruption and lying.
> 
> Federal Reserve Issues Secret Low-interest Loans to Banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if you really want to redress the perceived wrongs, then the onus is on you to achieve what many of these Jewish media tycoons have and start broadcasting from the ground in Gaza. Don't voice your frustrations on the internet because the "almighty" Jews preserve their dominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more  gentile cops in the USA---than jewish cops----wouldn't  the gentile cops be inclined to cover up the crimes of their fellow gentiles whilst attacking  DA JOOOOS?
Click to expand...

 LMAO, yup, people don't realize just how flawed their reasoning is.


----------



## Thunderbird

RoshanNair said:


> then the onus is on you to achieve what many of these Jewish media tycoons have and start broadcasting from the ground in Gaza.


One of their "achievements" was to lie the U.S. into fighting a war that served Israeli interests rather than American interests.

The Israel Lobby and US Foreign Policy - by John J. Mearsheimer and Stephen M. Walt

Patriotic Americans should be disgusted by the activities of the Israel lobby and their enablers in the media.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the onus is on you to achieve what many of these Jewish media tycoons have and start broadcasting from the ground in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> One of their "achievements" was to lie the U.S. into fighting a war that served Israeli interests rather than American interests.
> 
> The Israel Lobby and US Foreign Policy - by John J. Mearsheimer and Stephen M. Walt
> 
> Patriotic Americans should be disgusted by the activities of the Israel lobby and their enablers in the media.
Click to expand...


The HUGE LIE---is that the USA entered  Iraq FOR THE BENEFIT OF ISRAEL  -----in fact it is not a new lie----it
is a recap of the huge lie of the 1930s that OPPOSITION 
TO ADOLF HITLER-----was ENTIRELY FOR THE BENEFIT OF DA JOOOOOS       Your islamo Nazi pig propaganda was so FULL of it-----from the mid thirties to date----that when I was in the Navy-----I asked a very intelligent corpsman------"why did the US enter  into World War II?---
and he answered  "to save the jews"       Are you from
texas?


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> I asked a very intelligent corpsman------"why did the US enter  into World War II?---
> and he answered  "to save the jews"


Harry Dexter White worked to trick the U.S. into WW II.

*Did Soviet spy Harry Dexter White – a high ranking U.S. Treasury official – provoke Pearl Harbor*

Who did the war benefit?  A few years after the war Communist dictators ruled from Germany to Korea.  Tens of millions were imprisoned, shot, starved, and deprived of basic rights.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a very intelligent corpsman------"why did the US enter  into World War II?---
> and he answered  "to save the jews"
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dexter White worked to trick the U.S. into WW II.
> 
> *Did Soviet spy Harry Dexter White – a high ranking U.S. Treasury official – provoke Pearl Harbor*
> 
> Who did the war benefit?  A few years after the war Communist dictators ruled from Germany to Korea.  Tens of millions were imprisoned, shot, starved, and deprived of basic rights.
Click to expand...



thanks----but I already read the  islamo Nazi revisionist history------long ago.    I grew up on the little pamphlets and later on ------on whole fantasy -----accounts on whatWUDDABEEN


----------



## irosie91

this glorious thread has been quiet for MORE THAN 2 HOURS!!!!!!       ......therefore I will ANSWER THE 
QUESTION
      yes.......da joooos own the media---and all the banks -----
           and all the gold hidden in the ice of Antarctica---and
           the penguins and George Washington was a jew---
           as was Abraham Lincoln----rendering every penny
           and every dollar--------JEWISH PENNIES AND
                             DOLLARS


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Jephthah had no problem sacrificing his dtr, and I'm sure others did as well. I believe a lot of them did. In Solomon's era they were all idolaters and worshipped Moloch and Baal. Really Joseph was the only good Hebrew from the OT, King Cyrus was Persian.



I believe that whatever spawned you-----murdered children by the millions and ate them and all the girls were whores


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91, wouldn't you like to ramble on some more regarding pamphlets and penguins and various other topics?  Wouldn't you like to shriek some more bizarre, hateful, false allegations against everyone who is not Jewish?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91, wouldn't you like to ramble on some more regarding pamphlets and penguins and various other topics?  Wouldn't you like to shriek some more bizarre, hateful, false allegations against everyone who is not Jewish?



I have never "shrieked"     false allegations against 
"everyone"  who is not jewish.     In fact----I just posted
the fact that  the only persons I came across from southeast
asia   (I have known lots and lots of people from over there---
sorta in the hundreds)    have been muslims     Even the
Christians from India did not pick up the islamo Nazi crap---
the Zoroastrians certainly did not----nor the Sikhs,  nor
the Hindus.     The dichotomy is startling.     Of all people, 
some of the most virulent  Nazis are Pakistanis and muslims
from India.     I have not read anything about it---but it would
surprise me if LARGE numbers of them are not on the MARCH  to join ISIS.      (it might be hard for you to
understand the associated issues------you are very ignorant and deluded)


----------

